# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Barb

## valice

Any idea what Tiger barb variant this guy is? Or is it not a variant afterall but a man-made one?

----------


## ranmasatome

I'm quite sure its man-made..

----------


## benny

I think it's selectively bred for color, but not dyed. Been around for a long time I think. I recall seeing them when I was in Primary school.

Nice photo!!

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Of course la.. while you were away we've been practicing..kekek :Grin: 

You still have flashes?? think i need to borrow a few.. like maybe 3..getting ready for a high key shot of my iwagami-ish scape

----------


## hwchoy

> Any idea what Tiger barb variant this guy is? Or is it not a variant afterall but a man-made one?



whoa! can get PSLE cert liao  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

but hexazona don't accept aquarium strains. sorry  :Exasperated:

----------


## mickthefish

it's a man-made, in any shop in the UK there are about 6 different variations of tiger barbs, but i still prefer the original.
mick

----------


## valice

Mick, man-made as in dyed or selective strain breeding?

----------


## mickthefish

selective strain breeding, vincent, mind there is one i've seen thats a bit suspect weird looking fish
mick

----------


## MIZU

man-made as in dyed... they dip the fish in the colour solution..

----------


## benny

Looks like no one can determined if they are dyed or color bred....

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

not just simply dyeing since the dark bands are missing not is not albino.

----------


## mickthefish

IMHO i would say the fish shown has been possibly colour-fed, it's colours are very bright which i don't think you would get in normal conditions.
mick

----------


## valice

It probably be colour fed as I recently saw white tiger barbs... Meaning, the "normal" one without the red... Also have blue! I was quite amazed...

----------


## hwchoy

aiyo valice, that day I wanted to award you the PSLE cert leh, but then you failed to turn up at the Great Hall of the Azmi. too bad  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

haha...ya loh.. missed your psle cert.. :Grin:

----------


## valice

Want to go now? Hahaha...

----------

